# icd10 code needed



## philwjp (Mar 20, 2017)

I cannot find an ICD10 code for Poor Venous Access.  This is not a complication or management of central line.  Pt needs central line because of poor venous access.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Mar 20, 2017)

In ICD-9 it was 459.89... conversion shows I99.8, but these are all ischemia codes.


----------



## nomerz (Mar 20, 2017)

I would probably use I99.8, other disorder of circulatory system


----------



## Pbhatt1 (Mar 20, 2017)

*I87*

Did you tried to look for I87.1 or I 87.8?
Confirm diagnoses can be only chosen if it is documented... what does the note says? Per your question there is narrowing of the vein ( it could be any of these condition-stricture, thrombosis, insufficiency)for which central line placement was performed. Most often you can also check signs and symptoms with your note and inquire with your provider for any missing DX.


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 20, 2017)

I wouldn't not consider 'poor venous access' the right diagnosis for this situation - I would use the diagnosis of the disease for which the patient is being treated.  The central line is not being placed to treat the patient's venous access - I would assume the line is being placed to administer a medication for whatever disease the patient is being treated for in the facility and that should be the primary diagnosis for the encounter.


----------

